# Archery Girl in New York



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

You work in Putnam right?

Look into Flying Arrow in Carmel......shoot Skipmaster1 a PM...he's a staff shooter for them and a good guy - also from Westchester/


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:welcome: to AT... there are many shoots listed in the 'regional shoots' forum, and we also have field/spot and a 3D forum as well, I'd suggest looking in them a bit and perhaps posting a thread in there. I'm sure you'll get some assistance from the locals in NY.


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forums Tiff! If you are ever up north and want to shoot just give me a shout.:wink:


----------



## arrowhawk (Feb 21, 2003)

What part of the city or boro are you from? Long Island has Suffolk Archers. Which has a 3 d course open to members. I can help you their.
In door ranges not really 3 d in the boro of Queens- big apple archery and proline. Long Island has archery forum and c&b archery.


----------



## bklyn hunter (Apr 9, 2006)

welcome this a great site i just got a guy who called me from middletown ny 
that is going to send a flyer on all 3d shoots in ny coming up i'll post it here and hope that will help


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

I live and work in Westchester, so drop me a pm if you want to talk! Flying Arrows in Carmel is a great place and I shoot during the week here at home when I can.


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT! Cgeck with your local pro shop. They're sure to know of some shoots in your area.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Tiff. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## plemaste (Jul 27, 2003)

:thumbs_up

Welcome!!!

:wav:


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

welcome aboard


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

:dj: Welcome to the site, hope yo find all the answer you need answered here. I haven't benn in that area since 92 so I really can't help, but you will get alot of help from here. :shade:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I hope you enjoy the sport and welcome to AT! To all the women in Archery I salute you!


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

